# Great time to buy a Spectrum



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Taurus USA announced this week that they are offering a rebate on the purchase of a new Spectrum micro pistol. Starting now through Dec.31, 2018, purchasers who submit a rebate form along with the original product UPC(s), a copy of a dated cash register receipt, and/or a dated itemized sales invoice will receive a $35 Taurus Visa prepaid card.

So if your going to buy a Spectrum anyway the $35 savings just makes sense!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

REPAIR POLICY BACK

REPAIR POLICY
Taurus USA is totally committed to the very highest standards of quality, dependability, and most of all customer satisfaction. The Taurus Unlimited Lifetime Repair Policy™ is a commitment to repair selected Taurus firearm models FREE OF CHARGE for the lifetime of the firearm. Should you need to take advantage of our repair policy, please follow the directions on the shipping instruction link and our work order form, which can must be printed out and shipped in with the firearm.

[/B]The Taurus Unlimited Lifetime Repair Policy extends to all Taurus USA firearm models in production prior to January 1, 2017.*

This policy does not cover grips, sights, accessories, cosmetic defects after one year, or damage caused by customer abuse at any time. Taurus USA will not be responsible for these items.

TAURUS USA reserves the right to field strip, inspect and function test all firearms sent to TAURUS USA upon receipt or anytime thereafter. Customers will be provided an estimate for repair if such repair is not covered under the applicable Repair Policy.

REPAIR POLICY | HOW TO USE OUR REPAIR POLICY | SHIPPING INSTRUCTIONS | WORK ORDER*


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Great, but the $35.00 will only cover part of the shipping cost when repairs are needed; which will be frequent.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm beginning to think that Cannon is a sales rep for that company?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

*So if your going to buy a Spectrum anyway the $35 savings just makes sense!*

Anybody?.............Bueller?.................Bueller?????????????????

GW


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

LOL. Sorta like buying a plane ticket just to get a free bag of peanuts.

But....at least the plane will probably get you there.....


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Somehow I knew the haters would show up... And it didn't take them long, always nice to get a rise out of em... I think they spend there time just trolling the Taurus forum and that makes me smile.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Cannon said:


> Somehow I knew the haters would show up... And it didn't take them long, always nice to get a rise out of em... I think they spend there time just trolling the Taurus forum and that makes me smile.


Of course you knew. That's what happens when you recommend crap.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Cannon said:


> Somehow I knew the haters would show up... And it didn't take them long, always nice to get a rise out of em... I think they spend there time just trolling the Taurus forum and that makes me smile.


I will pass...But let us know what color you get this time around.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cannon said:


> Somehow I knew the haters would show up... *And it didn't take them long, always nice to get a rise out of em... * I think they spend there time just trolling the Taurus forum and that makes me smile.


I don't think you're getting a rise out of anybody. There's a lot more important crap going on to get a rise over other than discussing junk guns. In fact it's somewhat comical hearing someone constantly extolling the virtues of and going apes**t over cheaply made handguns. If it's your intention to get a rise out of someone, than it's you that's doing the trolling as you know exactly what to expect when you rave on over Taurus handguns. But you do it anyway? Why? Because as you said it's: *"always nice to get a rise out of em... "*and *"that makes me smile"*. That my friend is what trolling is all about. If Taurus products are your thing you'd probably be better off raving on about them with those who share your opinion of them. Unfortunately for you, on this forum there's few and far between.

Myself? I have absolutely no reason to go on to a Taurus owner's forum. I don't own them, I never would own them and I would never recommend that others own them. But when the subject comes up on this forum and knowing what I know about guns I could never in good conscience suggest that anyone buy a Taurus. In fact it's more of an obligation if anything to warn others not to buy one as they may need it one day to save their own life. Just as I wouldn't recommend driving around in a snowstorm with bald tires. For what it's worth this is the only forum I post on and when the subject of cheaply made guns comes up whether it's Taurus or any other make. I will post accordingly whether you like it or not.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cannon said:


> Somehow I knew the haters would show up... And it didn't take them long, always nice to get a rise out of em... I think they spend there time just trolling the Taurus forum and that makes me smile.


Somehow you thought that you could bring a relevant topic up and forum members would respond in a positive manner. Your input to the forum is very predictable, you want a pissing contest over shitty south American guns being better since you can acquire one with two weeks worth of paper route money. I for one do not need an ad for junk every other week on this forum from you. If your one string banjo can't be restrung why are you here?

GW


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

My Spectrum is black on black is that okay. I paid more for mine. I like my PT-111 G2, 605 Snubby, and SS 4" M-66, are welcome in my house. I have many other brands too.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

goldwing said:


> Somehow you thought that you could bring a relevant topic up and forum members would respond in a positive manner. Your input to the forum is very predictable, you want a pissing contest over shitty south American guns being better since you can acquire one with two weeks worth of paper route money. I for one do not need an ad for junk every other week on this forum from you. If your one string banjo can't be restrung why are you here?
> 
> GW


What do you contribute? Why is your opinion so much better than others? You don't like foreign guns, but you ride a Japanese motorcycle? If you don't like the Taurus portion of the forum why don't you stay out of it?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Pandaz3 said:


> *What do you contribute? * Why is your opinion so much better than others? You don't like foreign guns, but you ride a Japanese motorcycle? If you don't like the Taurus portion of the forum why don't you stay out of it?


Just as you and Cannon or anyone else for that matter has the right to extoll the virtues of cheaply made handguns. Myself and others have every right to express our opinions as to why we'd never own one or recommend them to others. If you don't want to read any negative opinions about cheaply made handguns, then why don't you stay out of it? You see it works both ways. This has nothing to do with not liking foreign made guns as many foreign made guns are superior weapons indeed, HK, Glock, Sig, Walther, CZ, FN, Beretta, Springfield etc. That does not make one a hypocrite. On the other side of the coin there are many foreign made guns that are junk. Taurus being one of them due to the inordinate amount of problems people have had with them and their reputation for lousy customer service. There's no way that you can sugar coat those facts. If you like your Taurus products, fine that's good for you, but you take negative opinions about those products way too personally. As with just about any product you're gonna' find both positive and negative opinions on them. It's something we've all gotta live with.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Pandaz3, like you I've been well served with my G2 I own several brands Ruger, Bersa and CZ and there all great but the G2 is my EDC and has been for several years. Let em bellyache, I laugh every time they comment.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

win231 said:


> LOL. Sorta like buying a plane ticket just to get a free bag of peanuts.
> 
> But....at least the plane will probably get you there.....


But not always with your luggage. :smt033


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Judas Priest people. :watching:


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I had one of these Spectrums next to me on the line yesterday. The dude was a new shooter and had the gun all jammed up on his first magazine! He asked me for help and when I got my hand on the gun I was very surprised how loose it felt. From the mag to the slide fit the gun is just terrible. He was having failure to feed issues and when I watched him shoot limp wristing didn't seem to be the issue? Also slide not locking back on last rd was showing up. I would never buy one of these..


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

crewchief said:


> I had one of these Spectrums next to me on the line yesterday. The dude was a new shooter and had the gun all jammed up on his first magazine! He asked me for help and when I got my hand on the gun I was very surprised how loose it felt. From the mag to the slide fit the gun is just terrible. He was having failure to feed issues and when I watched him shoot limp wristing didn't seem to be the issue? Also slide not locking back on last rd was showing up. I would never buy one of these..


Be careful what you say or the sensitive types will call you a hater.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

crewchief said:


> I had one of these Spectrums next to me on the line yesterday. The dude was a new shooter and had the gun all jammed up on his first magazine! He asked me for help and when I got my hand on the gun I was very surprised how loose it felt. From the mag to the slide fit the gun is just terrible. He was having failure to feed issues and when I watched him shoot limp wristing didn't seem to be the issue? Also slide not locking back on last rd was showing up. I would never buy one of these..


Well, I would not buy a Spectrum either. Would I buy lets say a PT-92AF? Yup, did, and am very happy with it.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I've noticed some stores have marked down the Spectrum lately. When it first came out, it was having problems with light strikes, but that was the only malfunction I heard of. 
I guess I'm the lucky one, I have never had a bad Taurus pistol or revolver. The Beretta clones(92/99, etc) are the best and most trouble free. The new G2 and G2c have done well so far. Buying a Taurus is like buying a new car though. As soon as you drive it off the lot, it's worth half of what you paid for it. 
Most companies have problems. I think too many rush a product out to market and let us work the bugs out. Sig is still having reports about problems with it's P365 and the P320. Ruger is starting to have reports about slide cracks in the Ruger American model. S&W has had reports of slide problems in it's .40S&W Shields. But nobody dumps on them like they do on Taurus. Taurus has brought some of that on themselves by not picking up the tab for postage and not always fixing it right the 1st time. 
If I hated the product, I wouldn't bother visiting this section. I have had some very good Taurus pistols.


----------

